

User Voice cert expired - HNC
https://uservoice.com/

======
vinnybhaskar
May be you want to direct this to UserVoice support. How does this belong
here? Just curious as to why this was posted on HN in the first place.

------
j0k3r
Not the one for subdomain: <https://buffer.uservoice.com>

